# Quick Video Update



## AKSkirmish

Anyhow-this is how it sits today
Stingray died at LFS.....So I bought another big P-bass for shits and giggles

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## Guest

Does your Pacu stir up the sand much AK?? I love that fish







like a big dog that lives in the water.


----------



## BRUNER247

Damn. P-bass sounded interesting too.


----------



## AKSkirmish

ksls said:


> Damn. P-bass sounded interesting too.


lol
What?


----------



## BRUNER247

Can't see


----------



## AKSkirmish

I see
Although not sure why you can't view....


----------



## bob351

looking amazing i love that tank... the p-bass look awesome and they should put on a bunch of size in no time, they get hugeee


----------



## AKSkirmish

bob351 said:


> looking amazing i love that tank... the p-bass look awesome and they should put on a bunch of size in no time, they get hugeee


Thanks.
I bought a new HD video recorder...Hopefully I can obtain a proper vid of my tank here shortly......Maybe even capture the quality of my fish instead of a darn pic all the time...lol

To give an idea on size of bass the pacu is a solid 23 inch in length.....


----------



## Guest

Can't wait to see HD video of this amazing setup AK









I also need to get myself an HD video camera! What did you end up getting?


----------



## AKSkirmish

ksls said:


> Can't wait to see HD video of this amazing setup AK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also need to get myself an HD video camera! What did you end up getting?


Nothing special really
Just one of them newer go pro setups. Hopefully after reading reviews and such-It may just produce a vid worth a crap-lol

Thanks.I have to come to a conclusion pretty soon on driftwood...My pacu is running out of space.Not too sure if I wont remove it before long and have a bare tank...Minus the sand.....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

WOW !


----------



## AKSkirmish

Appreciated


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Thanks for posting!

Please keep us updated!

Those P-bass are super stunning..

How about a feeding vid?

GREAT TANK!


----------



## His Majesty

thanks for sharing the video AK. love you 500g.


----------



## AKSkirmish

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Please keep us updated!
> 
> Those P-bass are super stunning..
> 
> How about a feeding vid?
> 
> GREAT TANK!


So far they have been being picky eaters......Only yesterday did one of them finally eat well........In due time I can get one though....


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Thats a mad tank, very nice set up.
It's a bummer the Ray died, all that gravel and work. Are you getting another?

Ever thought of a putting a short nosed gar in there?


----------



## AKSkirmish

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Thats a mad tank, very nice set up.
> It's a bummer the Ray died, all that gravel and work. Are you getting another?
> 
> Ever thought of a putting a short nosed gar in there?


Thanks

I have given up on a ray----I was gun ho at first to get it-But figured since it died-It just wasn't to be....

I have not thought about Gars.....I have to have other stock that will give way to my Pacu-From what I understand-Gars are not that way.....


----------



## AKSkirmish

Little guy in fishy heaven now
Decided he would try life outside of tank..........R.I.P little buddy......


----------



## lorteti hr

hey mate...video is awesome







fish looks great..I like that huge tank..can I ask you something??I can t find a food for my clown knife,spend lots of money to find what he likes but no luck...at the first he likes a food for plecko and other cleaner fish(small sinking tablets)do you think that he would like small fish,something like guppy or I don t know,don t have a clue what to do....
and sorry for your loss man....


----------



## AKSkirmish

lorteti hr said:


> hey mate...video is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fish looks great..I like that huge tank..can I ask you something??I can t find a food for my clown knife,spend lots of money to find what he likes but no luck...at the first he likes a food for plecko and other cleaner fish(small sinking tablets)do you think that he would like small fish,something like guppy or I don t know,don t have a clue what to do....
> and sorry for your loss man....


I'm honestly the last one to ask about feeding a CK man....I can not break mine off of feeders after 6 years of owning it....Mine is very stubborn.I have almost killed him on several occasions trying to break his ass.....

But if he is on pellets of some sort-there should be hope.The last thing you want to due is get it on feeders...You have no idea on how exspensive it will get trying to feed a 2FT CK on feeders......I spend ridiculous amount of money on keeping mine fed. so do everything you can to keep it on a pellet or prepared food (mussels,whitefish,shrimp,worms,etc,etc)......


----------



## lorteti hr

thank you very much man....I m gonna try with shrimps tomorrow....sorry for bumping in your post like that....


----------



## AKSkirmish

Welcome...No worries on my thread man...As you can tell around here....Freshwater topic dont get much travel.......


----------

